# Britain's Got Talent



## Numbers (Apr 11, 2009)

I love this show 

anyone?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

of course


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 11, 2009)

no it hasn't. not on the evidence presented on that show anyway


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

er did you not SEE Gin the Dog?!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 11, 2009)

Stavros Flatley


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> er did you not SEE Gin the Dog?!



i missed a dog? fuck


----------



## moomoo (Apr 11, 2009)

I love this show!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2009)

Cyprus is greek!


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL the dancing greek dad and son have just had me rolling about laughing


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> er did you not SEE Gin the Dog?!





Gin really is the best Britain's got to offer! Beautiful!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

aqua said:


> LOL the dancing greek dad and son have just had me rolling about laughing



That was really funny, not excatly the most talented two I have ever seen, but entertaining it certainly was!!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> That was really funny, not excatly the most talented two I have ever seen, but entertaining it certainly was!!


They had it down to a tee too.  Very good.

e2a: I was clapping along


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2009)

Get her off!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 11, 2009)

who else thinks they could eat 8 Ferrero roche...


that last scotch woman was a bit of a shock too hey?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG! That woman's voice was amazing!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 11, 2009)

sad bastard i is..
i googled..

Guiness Record


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

WTF that was fucking offensive.

Oh my god, you're so ugly we were sooooooooo surprised you could actually sing! I mean, seriously, you are ugly! We all hated you! Awww but you can sing!


Fucking hell. We get it.

She wasn't even THAT good.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know why they show Ant & Dec so much tho'.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 11, 2009)

They've been rubbish since the Pikachu song.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 11, 2009)

Given that this show wraps itself around the background of the acts. How they just treated the two dimlow's who had been encouraged by their youth workers to do that crappy dance was bang out of order IMO.


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I don't know why they show Ant & Dec so much tho'.


because they're lovely 

these guys can come and practice here mind


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

OOOOO these are cool!

sexy cool.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wow!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Man alive, they are caning the cheeseumundo uplifting music this year.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 11, 2009)

I was watching America's best dance act recently and Flawless were right up there, be good to see what else they have.


----------



## monkeyhead (Apr 11, 2009)

Flawless were good

wonder how the 'ballet' kids youth worker is feeling now


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

who. the. fuck. is. this?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Apr 11, 2009)

Flawless were extremely great, the dancing Greek dad/son act were hilarious, and reaction to that lady singing the Les Mis song was crass; why shouldn't a middle aged woman be able to belt out a show tune?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Flawless were extremely great, the dancing Greek dad/son act were hilarious, and reaction to that lady singing the Les Mis song was crass; why shouldn't a middle aged woman be able to belt out a show tune?



Yes! Thank you! See what I said above ^^^^

When Amanda said 'tbh, I think everyone was against you to begin with..'

Why? Seriously, why would they be?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2009)

Here come the pc brigade.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Here come the pc brigade.



What's PC about that? I just think it's really weird that they would be sooooooooooooooo shocked and moved by a middle aged woman singing well?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2009)

General reply: Because they set her up as this weeks nutter then pulled the rug - that's all. It's not a complicated tick and getting all huffy about this happening on a show essentially about putting mentally ill people on public display is a little crass in itself.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG - Who has seen StepBrothers here!? This is blatantly the family from the 'singing in the car' scene!


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 11, 2009)

0:25 onwards. Great film - incase you haven't seen it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What's PC about that? I just think it's really weird that they would be sooooooooooooooo shocked and moved by a middle aged woman singing well?



Sorry, please let me know what the correct attitude is to take about a 50 year old shut in declares her wish to be the next Elaine Page on TV. Rub my chin and have no expectations?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes! Thank you! See what I said above ^^^^
> 
> When Amanda said 'tbh, I think everyone was against you to begin with..'
> 
> Why? Seriously, why would they be?



Because she waddled on, looking like she'd just taken off her housecoat, put her best dress on but what everyone was waiting for was something akin to a cat being strangled as usually happens

But wasnt she brilliant???


----------



## Fried_chicken (Apr 11, 2009)

to be fair she did look like a bit of a slobby mess when she walked out, an yer well i was fuckin surprised to say the least

the brief clip towards the start, max beecher contortionist, i went to tae kwon-do lessons with him a couple years ago which was a spin 

n were that guy wudnt leave, i was jus waiting for somebody to turn the music back on lol


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes @ LMHF! 


MInime loves this show so I end up watching it too. Don't mind too much. 



Numbers said:


> Stavros Flatley






monkeyhead said:


> Flawless were good


Good?? We thought they were amazing.

Simon's eyes were popping out of his head on pound sign shaped stalks when that young boy from the family was singing.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Sorry, please let me know what the correct attitude is to take about a 50 year old shut in declares her wish to be the next Elaine Page on TV. Rub my chin and have no expectations?



It wasn't that they were surprised, it was that they banged on about it for about 10 minutes afterwards, claiming that the audeince were 'probably against her' and soooo moved. by it.

And she wasn't even that good.


----------



## Fried_chicken (Apr 11, 2009)

n also whats talented about getting ur flabby breasts out on telly, dont they already have a show for this ---- big brother?? fail


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2009)

My friends daughter auditioned for this, we arent sure if they will show her because she didnt get a yes but is very talented so she isnt in the awful category either!


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It wasn't that they were surprised, it was that they banged on about it for about 10 minutes afterwards, claiming that the audeince were 'probably against her' and soooo moved. by it.
> 
> And she wasn't even that good.



I thought she was good. She hit a few duff notes towards the end, but I'm assuming she is completely untrained, so that's not bad.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2009)

Not seen it before but, in terms of Saturday evening light/family entertainment, I thought it worked very well. Kind of the (old school) village hall talent contest writ large, and without Uncle Stan playing the spoons.

Some acts see it as  their big chance, others as a laugh - as long as everyone knows the tv is there to take the piss as well as applaud all's well, init?


----------



## foo (Apr 12, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Flawless were extremely great, the dancing Greek dad/son act were hilarious, and reaction to that lady singing the Les Mis song was crass; why shouldn't a middle aged woman be able to belt out a show tune?



i think it was because she was set up to be one of the dumb/freak acts of the night - cos they always have them on BGT don't they...so we can point and laugh. i bet Simon probably knew she could sing well. so much of that kind of stuff on BGT is staged i reckon.

she had a lovely unusual kind of old fashioned voice  and admit i was suckered too, cos i thought she would probably be one of their 'awful' acts (the ones who appear in BGT's 'freak show' at the final).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2009)

foo said:


> i think it was because she was set up to be one of the dumb/freak acts of the night - cos they always have them on BGT don't they...so we can point and laugh. i bet Simon probably knew she could sing well. so much of that kind of stuff on BGT is staged i reckon.
> 
> she had a lovely unusual kind of old fashioned voice  and admit i was suckered too, cos i thought she would probably be one of their 'awful' acts (the ones who appear in BGT's 'freak show' at the final).



I think if people are honest this is waht a lot of them expected. When she was being interviewed before and she said she was going to sing, I said "please don't" and asked mrs27 to turn over. I dont think its right that they put the really awful acts on tv as its humiliating, although the people concerned probably love it, and I was expecting her to be one of the awful acts!


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2009)

It's always good to have our preconceptions challenged.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2009)

crap as usual. I hate cowell for he is loathsome.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 12, 2009)

I seriously didn't think she had a very pleasant voice.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 12, 2009)

it wasn't an exceptional voice by any means. If she'd walked on looking like, I dunno, Celine Dion, she certainly wouldn't have got a standing ovation. It was the shock factor that got her through. Wonder if they'll style her if she gets to the finals, give her hair a decent colour & cut and shape her eyebrows.

I cried with laughter at the woman who got her norks out, once I worked out that she didn't actually have Union Jacks glued to her nips  apparently she had little red things with tassles on the end, one of them fell off and that's why Ant offered to cover it up with her hat.

As for the rest, Flawless were amazing, you could see how much effort they'd put into rehearsing as they were step-perfect. The Greek guy and his son were good fun but once you've got over the surprise there's not much of an act there.


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I seriously didn't think she had a very pleasant voice.



OK, we get the message!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## foo (Apr 12, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> it wasn't an exceptional voice by any means. If she'd walked on looking like, I dunno, Celine Dion, she certainly wouldn't have got a standing ovation. It was the shock factor that got her through. *Wonder if they'll style her if she gets to the finals, give her hair a decent colour & cut and shape her eyebrows*.



without a doubt!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 12, 2009)

Susan Boyle, proving that it is possible to wipe the smirk from Cowell's face.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 12, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Stavros Flatley



made me pee!!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry, but it was all a bit Elephant Man reciting poetry, which is the sort of Victorian Freak Show ideal they'll eventually get to.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know if I can handle it this year tbh, I turned off halfway through. The uplifting music and sad stories make me sick. Maybe I was in a bad mood last night.

It's a shame cos I love shit like this, especially when they discover things like HOOP LA LA!


----------



## Espresso (Apr 12, 2009)

Apparently they're going to do fewer sob stories this year, following Peter Kay's take on it for that talent show spoof thing he did. Can't remember what daft name he called it.
I'm no fan of Kay but if there is a reduction in the "I've 'ad it dedd tuff, me." theme in shows like this, I'll be delighted. 

I'm always more interested in the acts they only show snippets of, in the early shows, but who we see getting through. That lad who sang in Spanish, for instance. A bit more of him and a _lot_ less of the failed chocolate scoffer would have been more entertaining to me.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I thought she was good. She hit a few duff notes towards the end, but I'm assuming she is completely untrained, so that's not bad.



I reckon she does a bit of amateur singing. 

Btw, I was never surprised: the use of the music and spiel before she was introduced gave the game away.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know much about this type of show but that Scottish woman seemed yer typical singing ugy duckling cliche - old or fat or ugly or disabled, if they can sing everyone gets weepy. Perfect family entertainment.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Have I said that I don't think she's that good yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2009)

I reckon theres good eating on Cowell. With his sweaty, beefy face and his oafish build. I reckon you could feed a family of four for a week.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Have I said that I don't think she's that good yet?





I agree though!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

Here we go again. I wonder who'll supply the singing sentimental guff this week, a dwarf, a fatty, ugly spinster - nope, done that,   a kid with one leg . . com'on Britain, show us  . . .


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bite me!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Here we go again. I wonder who'll supply the singing sentimental guff this week, a dwarf, a fatty, ugly spinster - nope, done that,   a kid with one leg . . com'on Britain, show us  . . .



Maybe a baldy tory?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Bite me!



So cynical. That girl whill be managing others soon.


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2009)

Christ. I can't believe I just watched that link up there ^^^.

Who actually watches this patronising, evil drivel? Why?! Jesus. The worst shit I've ever seen, fronted by those two gnomish geordies with the massive foreheads. yccch... fuckin hell. What a pile of wank.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

Common sense and decency!


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 18, 2009)

First time I ever seen it - it's fun but that sax


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't feel fulfilled until Amanda stands up and does that watery eyed, stiff armed clap thing.


----------



## oddworld (Apr 18, 2009)

Blimey that little lad singing 

The show is genius.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2009)

Heh. Now THAT boy can sing.
Unlike the freaky famous lady. Silly old news.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

Fuck me, that kid's brilliant


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 18, 2009)

He blew me away - fantastic voice


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2009)

Erm. So... how soon will that be on YouTube please...?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

He's not _that_ good.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2009)

Pff.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

Blimey! Wasn't it lucky  the judges asked what else he could sing and that his mum had an extra tape . . Who'd a thought it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 18, 2009)

ker-ching!


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> He's not _that_ good.


 C'mon Butchers, let's hear _you_ sing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Blimey! Wasn't it lucky  the judges asked what else he could sing and that his mum had an extra tape . . Who'd a thought it.



Well, quite. Clearly a set up, but he was incredibly good.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Blimey! Wasn't it lucky the judges asked what else he could sing and that his mum had an extra tape . . Who'd a thought it.


 Yeah....what was all that about?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

It was this weeks sentimental guff moment - last week was the singing ugly spinster thing.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It was this weeks sentimental guff moment.


 But the kid looked genuinely confused. If he's that good an actor as well as singer he's got a massive future ahead of him....


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2009)

Heheh.
I think we all expect stuff like that from these shows. It doesn't make him any less talented though. He was good.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It was this weeks sentimental guff moment.




Wow, you've unvieiled the scaffolding that no ono else at all ever ever ever suspected existed - thank you. Thank you for your bravery and your fearlessness.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

Fuck off silly bollocks. I was responding to "Yeah....what was all that about?"


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> But the kid looked genuinely confused. If he's that good an actor as well as singer he's got a massive future ahead of him....



Hmmm... I suspect it would have broken an unsuspecting kid.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hmmm... I suspect it would have broken an unsuspecting kid.


 I'm not so sure.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm not so sure.



_really?_ come on, you're at least as cynical as me.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> _really?_ come on, you're at least as cynical as me.


 Yeah, but I'm also a performer. I'm not sure the kid was in on it. If he was then he's a fucking good actor.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure the kid didn't drive himself there....fucking fix that bit.


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm sure the kid didn't drive himself there....fucking fix that bit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm assuming you're talking about the bit where Cowell snapped his fingers to stop the performance and demand that the young boy sing a different song...which they just happened to have lined up.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about the bit where Cowell snapped his fingers to stop the performance and demand that the young boy sing a different song...which they just happened to have lined up.



Yes, a nice moment of musical intuition. What's the problem?


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about the bit where Cowell snapped his fingers to stop the performance and demand that the young boy sing a different song...which they just happened to have lined up.


 Yeeeeeeeesssss


----------



## Fried_chicken (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont at all get why they decided to change songs, to be fair he did sound really quite weak singing valerie, n then powered out MJ 

musta been a fix tho really, cos who, who who on this show gets a second chance?


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

Fried_chicken said:


> i dont at all get why they decided to change songs, to be fair he did sound really quite weak singing valerie, n then powered out MJ
> 
> musta been a fix tho really, cos who, who who on this show gets a second chance?


 Of course it was. The debate is whether the kid was in on it.


----------



## Fried_chicken (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah but then the thing is if the kid wasnt in on it, how come simon knew he'd be able to belt out mj,

n i still think he sounded weak on valerie, had he have perfomred that to the judges he would;'ve been rejected 

just completey fail to see ths point, the one that doesnt confuse


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

Fried_chicken said:


> yeah but then the thing is if the kid wasnt in on it, how come simon knew he'd be able to belt out mj,
> 
> n i still think he sounded weak on valerie like had he had perfomred that to the judges once he would;'ve been rejected


 Maybe there was a pre audition? Maybe the mum was in on it. Maybe the kid's just a fucking good actor, in which case


----------



## Fried_chicken (Apr 18, 2009)

pointless nonetheless


----------



## madzone (Apr 18, 2009)

Fried_chicken said:


> pointless nonetheless


 Nah...theatrical device


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> Maybe there was a pre audition? Maybe the mum was in on it. Maybe the kid's just a fucking good actor, in which case



There must be a pre-audition. Surely not every talentless muppet gets to go up on stage, they'd be there for weeks. Funny how the good acts always have family and friends in the audience, but the crap ones dont!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

FAO Electrogirl
post here my dear, i was drunk in the other thread, its so last year and stuff.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> FAO Electrogirl
> post here my dear, i was drunk in the other thread, its so last year and stuff.



okay


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 25, 2009)

That little girl could belt out a tune.

And that dance act were wicked. Not as impactful as Flawless, but very inventive. Would love to see those two battle it out in the final.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked this lot more. More inventive and effnically diverse, init.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah!  Here we are.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

is it just me who has the horn for dec?

*insert intellectual input here*


----------



## moomoo (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is it just me who has the horn for dec?
> 
> :insert intellectual input here:



No.  It's not just you.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is it just me who has the horn for dec?
> 
> *insert intellectual input here*





moomoo said:


> No.  It's not just you.



Mr Tails has been compared to Dec on a number of occasions!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

pics etc


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is it just me who has the horn for dec?
> 
> *insert intellectual input here*



How do you know which is which?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

dec stands to the right. always has, always will
he also looks filthy


----------



## moomoo (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> dec stands to the right. always has, always will
> he also looks filthy



Yep.  Very filthy.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> pics etc



I don't think he'd appreciate me putting pics of him on the t'internet!

I think he's more like Matthew Broderick


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2009)

1927 said:


> There must be a pre-audition. Surely not every talentless muppet gets to go up on stage, they'd be there for weeks. Funny how the good acts always have family and friends in the audience, but the crap ones dont!



If you want a very good insight into how shows like this work read "Chart Throb" by Ben Elton...


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2009)

Have you noticed the new youtube channel for Britain's Got Talent is not available in the UK?

I think ITV have been dragging their heels over advertising revenue, it's lunacy on their part, they could be cashing in.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Apr 26, 2009)

So, any super sensations this week then?


----------



## blues (Apr 26, 2009)

Woollyredhat said:


> So, any super sensations this week then?



A very good street-dance troupe and a 10 year old singer (she really needs to leave the ballet out of it IMO)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 26, 2009)

diversity were pretty good


----------



## pigtails (Apr 26, 2009)

Dovydaitis said:


> diversity were pretty good



and they seemed like lovely young men too!


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 27, 2009)

When i say britain you say.......


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

Indeed. I'm still not sure that gold-toothed DJ feller was the full ticket.


Help me out, is this 'street dancing'/social/community amateur thing a recent phem o . . . phonem . . . phen . . . development?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

Dovydaitis said:


> diversity were pretty good


 

They were weren't they, I loved the Chariots of Fire bit 

Think Flawless were better though


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

Flawless were soooo good that I looked them up.

Waddya know, turns out that they aren't just "a group of lads who get together to dance" as was strongly implied by the show.  They are, in fact, hip hop world champions, with a string of prestiguous awards to their names.  They've danced with just about every big name out there.  They are, in short, top class professionals.  And it also seems very likely that someone like Cowell would be very well aware of them indeed.

Not that this changes anything, of course.  They were brilliantly entertaining and would be a top choice to be in any live performance.  But it is interesting how the TV makers chose to present them on the show, don't you think?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

That can't possibly be true kabbes, Simon looked _soooo_ surprised when they started their routine . . . .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Is it really right that an outfit like that should be allowed to take part in an amateur show?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That can't possibly be true kabbes, Simon looked _soooo_ surprised when they started their routine . . . .


Yes, you can't fake that big jaw-dropping-open thing.  It has to be genuine.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is it really right that an outfit like that should be allowed to take part in an amateur show?


I've presumed Cowell owns the format to the show and can do whatever he likes but I don't know for certain.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is it really right that an outfit like that should be allowed to take part in an amateur show?


Ah, but who says that it is an amateur show?

This is the illusion of telly.  They strongly imply something, but they never actually show you where it is written.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

Flawless's myspace page

More info

I quote:



> UK World Dance Champions Flawless are currently one of the biggest dance troupes in the UK, peforming in workshops in schools, colleges and universities.
> They also perform at all events such as Festivals, Gala dinners, Award Shows, corporate, concerts and TV.
> 
> Flawless are an extremely dedicated and breathtaking team, they have amazing dance abilities that will take your breath away when they bring you dance in some of the most stunning performances you've ever seen. Flawless began there journey as a dance group in Feb 2005 and since then have gone from being the UK’s top Street Dance Champions, to International in just one year and *most recently crowned World Hip Hop Dance Champions in 2006 by the IDO in Bremen (Germany) coming out 1st place and also the first group to get full marks from all the World Judges in Hip Hop Dance History.*
> ...


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2009)

That's disappointing, I really liked them. But not if they're pretending not to be professionals.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Flawless were soooo good that I looked them up.
> 
> Waddya know, turns out that they aren't just "a group of lads who get together to dance" as was strongly implied by the show. They are, in fact, hip hop world champions, with a string of prestiguous awards to their names. They've danced with just about every big name out there. They are, in short, top class professionals. And it also seems very likely that someone like Cowell would be very well aware of them indeed.
> 
> Not that this changes anything, of course. They were brilliantly entertaining and would be a top choice to be in any live performance. But it is interesting how the TV makers chose to present them on the show, don't you think?


 

I was telling someone yesterday how I really liked that guy that played the saxophone, but he implied that he wasn't all he seemed to be.

Can't seem to find anything though.  Is he a professional or something?


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2009)

What about Diversity? Are they professionals too then?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

missfran said:
			
		

> That's disappointing, I really liked them. But not if they're pretending not to be professionals.


They were still by far and away the best thing on the show, including that mediocre middle-aged singer.  You should still enjoy their performance.  But just remind yourself never to forget for a moment that the whole thing is trying to manipulate you.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

Cowell is shameless.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2009)

kabbes said:


> They were still by far and away the best thing on the show, including that mediocre middle-aged singer. You should still enjoy their performance. But just remind yourself never to forget for a moment that the whole thing is trying to manipulate you.


 
I don't mind being manipulated by the judges/show format, and will still enjoy their dancing, but am disappointed that the group is pretending to be amateurs when they're not. Call me Miss Naive.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> I don't mind being manipulated by the judges/show format, and will still enjoy their dancing, but am disappointed that the group is pretending to be amateurs when they're not. Call me Miss Naive.


No, I agree.  It's a painful reminder of just how manipulative they really are.

I only originally looked them up because I was so impressed and wanted to see if there were any other videos of them out there.  I was surprised myself when it turned out that they were not just professionals but actually world champions!

Anyway, I just tried googling Diversity and it does seem that they are as they appear -- a group of amateurs.  This would make sense to me, in that they were nowhere near as polished as Flawless.  They had some superb originality in their performance though.  It's rare that a dance act can actually make you laugh with joy at the sheer ideas they come up with.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

kabbes said:


> No, I agree. It's a painful reminder of just how manipulative they really are.
> 
> I only originally looked them up because I was so impressed and wanted to see if there were any other videos of them out there. I was surprised myself when it turned out that they were not just professionals but actually world champions!
> 
> Anyway, I just tried googling Diversity and it does seem that they are as they appear -- a group of amateurs. This would make sense to me, in that they were nowhere near as polished as Flawless. They had some superb originality in their performance though. It's rare that a dance act can actually make you laugh with joy at the sheer ideas they come up with.


 


Can you look up Julian Smith, the saxophonist please?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed. I'm still not sure that gold-toothed DJ feller was the full ticket.
> 
> 
> Help me out, is this 'street dancing'/social/community amateur thing a recent phem o . . . phonem . . . phen . . . development?


 
Cowell is clueless about modern trends isn't he? 

So many films out at the moment about US Stepping. 
Step Up, Stomp the Yard etc. We're even upto sequals with Step Up 2 - Step up to the streets

No Simon it isn't a new phenomena. Its just new'sh to Britain.

Saying all that...

Diversity were far better than I expected them to be and the chorography was very good. Full of british humour rather than the macho posturing the US go for.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you look up Julian Smith, the saxophonist please?


Is it this guy, by any chance?


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2009)

The chariots of fire bit was ace  I like the fact that there are sets of brothers too, it's good to see older brothers setting a good example to the younger ones 

Right, Diversity gets my vote over Flawless then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Is it this guy, by any chance?


 

Yeah, I liked him, but I'm getting the idea he's not exactly an unknown either


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> Cowell is clueless about modern trends isn't he?
> 
> So many films out at the moment about US Stepping.
> Step Up, Stomp the Yard etc. We're even upto sequals with Step Up 2 - Step up to the streets
> ...


Don't kid yourself for one moment that Cowell thinks that any of it is new.  It wouldn't surprise me if he had even booked Flawless to perform for one of his own acts in the past.  Who knows, maybe he was even the one that suggested to them that they enter BGT?

He's playing up an act for the storyboarding of the show.  Nothing more or less than that.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2009)

Although I was happy enough to support the Bar Wizards knowing that they were at very least semi-professionals. They were ace.


----------



## blues (May 2, 2009)

Tonight didn't have much to offer from what I saw. The very frightened Welsh singer with the Les Mis song made a respectable job of it, and I totally understand his stage-fright, but he wasn't "special" just decently competent. It's a shame he chose a hit from the same musical as Susan Doyle (?) cos he isn't quite as "sad" as her and his voice didn't quite contrast with his personality so much.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That can't possibly be true kabbes, Simon looked _soooo_ surprised when they started their routine . . . .



Ah, the magic of television.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 4, 2009)

blues said:


> Tonight didn't have much to offer from what I saw. The very frightened Welsh singer with the Les Mis song made a respectable job of it, and I totally understand his stage-fright, but he wasn't "special" just decently competent. It's a shame he chose a hit from the same musical as Susan Doyle (?) cos he isn't quite as "sad" as her and his voice didn't quite contrast with his personality so much.



I thought he was ace but he is an old school mate so I would say that


----------



## blues (May 24, 2009)

And in the final 40 we have DJ Talent and the Floral high Notes, but not the young drummer - time for the judges to be voted out I reckon.


----------



## Sadken (May 24, 2009)

Ok, I watched this show properly last night.  It's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2009)

Me too, I love it. I love all the people on it - the good, the bad and the flipping mental.


----------



## blues (May 25, 2009)

I actually changed my mind about Susan Boyle (?) tonight. When i saw her in the auditions, I thought she was respectable enough but nothing special and if you took an average woman singing in that voice, it wouldn't get anywhere. 

However, after a wobbly start, she again did a respectable job, and her conduct throughout everything is a credit to her. I can't imagine what the last few weeks/months have been like compared to her "normal" life.

If Diversity had gone out, I'd have damned her to hell mind!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

I thought tonight's selection was mean. 
There were four that deserved to get into the final and I'm think if they were in later semi finals they would have. But to put them up against the media machine Boyle scuppered them. Personally I would have rather the little girl get through than her. Even though she (or someone) picked a bad song for herself tonight.

Plus I was mad and Amanda for having a go at the boys for drooling over the belly dancer before all but raping the faces of disco boys with her eyes. Bleeding hypocrite.


----------



## bellator (May 25, 2009)

I thought Boyle's performance was pretty ropey. Diversity deserved to go through above the little girl though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> Plus I was mad and Amanda for having a go at the boys for drooling over the belly dancer before all but raping the faces of disco boys with her eyes. Bleeding hypocrite.



Sickening wasn't it 

And that belly dancer was rubbish anyway.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> I thought tonight's selection was mean.
> There were four that deserved to get into the final and I'm think if they were in later semi finals they would have. But to put them up against the media machine Boyle scuppered them. Personally I would have rather the little girl get through than her. Even though she (or someone) picked a bad song for herself tonight.
> 
> Plus I was mad and Amanda for having a go at the boys for drooling over the belly dancer before all but raping the faces of disco boys with her eyes. Bleeding hypocrite.


 
I agree with you Mr Marius.

She clearly buzzed that Belly Dancer laydee out of jealousy.

That Darth Jackson guy though, what was that all about.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 25, 2009)

To be fair to Susan Boyle that is a really hard song to sing.

It has a huge range from very low to very high.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2009)

I'm thrilled Diversity got through.  

Flawless are excellent, but Diversity are totally different and inject a bit of humour into their routine, plus their spokeslad/choreographer's cute


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> To be fair to Susan Boyle that is a really hard song to sing.
> 
> It has a huge range from very low to very high.



It is a difficult song and it was a good attempt but, as with "I Dreamed a Dream" there was little emotion and little variation in pace, It is not just about belting out that top note it is about interpreting the song and she didn't do that.

She has a strong voice but, for me, that is not enough unless you can really put the song across and she doesn't


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

How the hell did DJ Talent(less) not get an X?!

He drones his lyrics.

He really thinks he's good  madness.


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Britain's got issues


----------



## electrogirl (May 25, 2009)

Oh so Su-Bo sang Memorys. Fucking hell, a song originally sung by a mangey old cat who noone can look at any more, I don't know what she'll do in the final, she's caned the cliche to shreds already.

I'm not blaming her btw, it's Britain's Got Talent who make me sick for trying to tell me she is the antidote to all our misery in times of recession and hoodies killing people or something.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

Merlin's act didn't look as dramatic as his first. 

The whole rope should have appeared to have been on fire and he should if poss have timed it to snap with him hanging from that handle and drop to his feet. That would have been a fantastic ending.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> Merlin's act didn't look as dramatic as his first.
> 
> The whole rope should have appeared to have been on fire and he should if poss have timed it to snap with him hanging from that handle and drop to his feet. That would have been a fantastic ending.


 
His body was hotter than the rope ......


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh so Su-Bo sang Memorys. Fucking hell, a song originally sung by a mangey old cat who noone can look at any more, I don't know what she'll do in the final, she's caned the cliche to shreds already.
> 
> I'm not blaming her btw, it's Britain's Got Talent who make me sick for trying to tell me she is the antidote to all our misery in times of recession and hoodies killing people or something.



Actually, I spent last week watching the clip of her singing the first song and then, when it had finished, immediately clicking to watch it again.  After about three days, I was covered in piss and shit and I was crying and, yeah, at that point I wanted to die and the harsh economic realities of the times we live in weren't helping any, I can tell you.  After that, however, I suffered a full nervous breakdown, was catatonic for about a day or so but now I'm on such an alarming cocktail of pick me ups and level me outs that everything seems, if not brighter then certainly sort of grey with blueish stars around my periphery vision.  

So I think there's something to be said for the "Hideously Deformed Angel" or whatever they call her.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2009)

It's Pan's People/Legs & Co!


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> It's Pan's People/Legs & Co!


 
Didnt work for me, although they all looked good.


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

The thing is, we can all sneer, but the bare fact of the matter is that it is impossible to be, in any way, worthwhile a human being unless you are a celebrity.  If you haven't at least done a song with Sean Paul on it, then you're a total dick.

LOL at Jamie Pugh btw.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2009)

Oh my God, he is murdering this song 

Leave it to Rhydian.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 25, 2009)

Terrible


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

I wonder who choses the order of the acts cause last nights were a tight combination to choose from , but tonight ..... its all abit hmmmmm


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

It's totally stopping now, mate.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

(((Sadken)))

Hot Honeys have committed suicide by dressing too tarty and unveiling too early. It all just seemed to go on too long. 

I thought that they looked sexier last time and less threatening to women at the same time.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

Jamie sucked. So far I'm wishing the little girl from yesterday was on as she'd be going through so far. Or even Faces of Disco.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> I thought that they looked sexier last time and less threatening to women at the same time.


 
Thats an odd thing to say ... I didnt feel threatned I thought they all looked hot. Good on em.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

oddworld said:


> Thats an odd thing to say ... I didnt feel threatned I thought they all looked hot. Good on em.



Yeah but you're a sex goddess yourself.

Tbh many dancers have to wear a lot less but I still can't see women voting for them. Will you?


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

DJ Talent looking strong for the final at the moment.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> Yeah but you're a sex goddess yourself.
> 
> Tbh man dancers have to where a lot less but I still can't see women voting for them. Will you?


 
 &  You shoulda gone to Specsavers .. 



I would have voted for them if I thought the dance routine worked, but I didnt. That dosnt take away from the fact they looked hot though.


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Marius, you smooth fuck!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

5 crap acts down. Please let us have someone good 

I'd have voted for four acts yesterday but none so far tonight.


----------



## mozzy (May 25, 2009)

Tonight's performances are _no way near _as good as last night - I'm gutted Faces of Disco didn't get through - I thought they were hilarious!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Marius, you smooth fuck!



You been spying on me bedroom.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> You been spying on me bedroom.


 
 You left the webcam on .....


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Shit! He's already got you webcamming?!  Dude's sex is _on fire_!


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Shit! He's already got you webcamming?! Dude's sex is _on fire_!


 
Not me! 

Can we back on topic please .....


</coughs>


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2009)

That ventriloquist was good. Never thought I would say that!


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, he was alright.  Him and DJ Talent so far.  DJ Talent just needs to hold on, hope this next lot aren't too good.  Bit concerned for him in that they all seem to have had quite a lot of experience and practice and skill and all he has is gold teeth and vulnerability to fall back on.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

The singer and the dancers.


----------



## mozzy (May 25, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flawless to win!!! They were brilliant!!

I've only started watching BGT last night and thought Faces of Disco were the best I've seen so far, but blikin' heck, that performance was excellent!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

DJ Talent and the drag act to win. I'd bet one million squillon pounds on it.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2009)

Flawless will go through for sure.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> Flawless will go through for sure.



And Shaun one hopes.


----------



## oddworld (May 25, 2009)

I prefer Diversity over Flawless, so that means we've two dance acts through and two singers.....


----------



## Bassism (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> DJ Talent looking strong for the final at the moment.



dj talent was very funny i thought.  Such enthuisiasm from one so rubbish


----------



## Bassism (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> And Shaun one hopes.



i agree with this and I think flawless were flawless xx


----------



## scooter (May 25, 2009)

The ventriloquist was more talented. The singer was just average.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2009)

scooter said:


> The ventriloquist was more talented. The singer was just average.



I think the ventriloquist should have been put through, and then Shaun could have auditioned for X Factor.

At the moment the final consists of only singers and dance troupes.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 25, 2009)

DJ TALENT didn't make it


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> DJ TALENT didn't make it



So begins the career of DJ Factor.

I say X you say Factor.


----------



## blues (May 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> DJ Talent and the drag act to win. I'd bet one million squillon pounds on it.



You're a bit broke now then 

It was a really shitty selection tonight wasn't it. Lots of acts from last night could justifiably have got through compared to tonight's lot. At least the two that did go through were the two who were the most talented, and 3rd place was realistically the only other contender. I'm glad Flawless got through and weren't straight away up against Diversity, but side by side in the final, I think Diversity will show them up unless Flawless can come up with something very good between now and Saturday. 

I felt bad for the Welsh singer. Despite the comments from him and Piers, he clearly did have an issue with nerves, was often off-key, and either there's something wrong with my tv or his timing was all out in a lot of places too. I really hope he can sort it out and carry on singing in bars etc though because from his audition, he was way more emotive than Susan Boyle. Side by side, he'd have slaughtered her in that regard if he could have kept it together.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2009)

How did that X-factor reject rugger bugger lose to a bloke who can sing miles better than him _without moving his fucking lips?_ I'm no fan of ventriloquism but that Shaun bloke and his karaoke version of a shit U2 song isn't exactly entertainment is it? I can sing better than him FFS. A lot better in fact.

Then again I really don't know why I care


----------



## Sadken (May 26, 2009)

When I say "Surgery" you say "Live!"


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

Stones or Beatles, Blur or Oasis, Diversity or Flawless ???


----------



## Sadken (May 26, 2009)

Diversity.


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2009)

Was it only me who felt terribly sorry for the woeful Darth Jackson when he took his helmet off and Simon Cowell said something like 'Should've left it on'. 

Looked like someone who could go on to kill randomly after an experience like that on live telly.


----------



## jusali (May 26, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> How did that X-factor reject rugger bugger lose to a bloke who can sing miles better than him _without moving his fucking lips?_ I'm no fan of ventriloquism but that Shaun bloke and his karaoke version of a shit U2 song isn't exactly entertainment is it? I can sing better than him FFS. A lot better in fact.
> 
> Then again I really don't know why I care



Yeah we started chucking tomatoes at the TV when we heard that.
Cowell really is a narrow minded cnut that ventriloquist was true talent not the cock who looked like he was straining one out, just to sing a bolt standard effing U2 tune.
As for that bint Amanda thinking the escapoligist wasn't really putting himself in danger because it was obvious he wasn't gonna burn


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

Griff said:


> Was it only me who felt terribly sorry for the woeful Darth Jackson when he took his helmet off and Simon Cowell said something like 'Should've left it on'.
> 
> Looked like someone who could go on to kill randomly after an experience like that on live telly.



I don't think Simon meant it the way people have taken it. He meant it from a showbiz angle not bitchy cause he was ugly. 

Leaving the helmet on was the smart move. He blew the mystique taking the mask off and revealing just a normal bloke underneath. 

Should have saved the unveiling for the final (or the press for cash) but threw it away in his desire to be recognised before he got binned.

Even if he'd been really good looking I think keeping the helmet on made more sense. Anyone remember the Masked magician. No one gave a shut once he took off his mask.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure he meant it in that way; seeing a balding wierdo postman rather takes the cache away from the pleasantly odd act.


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2009)

deffo diversity over flawless.... specially after that earlier revelation about 'em being part-professional... but besides all that.. diversity have both the diverse angle of having little kids in there, not to mention the comedy angle... aswell as that lead dancer... phew... i need a cold shower every time he speaks


----------



## PacificOcean (May 26, 2009)

citygirl said:


> deffo diversity over flawless.... specially after that earlier revelation about 'em being part-professional... but besides all that.. diversity have both the diverse angle of having little kids in there, not to mention the comedy angle... aswell as that lead dancer... phew... i need a cold shower every time he speaks



Isn't he about seven?  Dirty citygirl!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 26, 2009)

citygirl said:


> aswell as that lead dancer... phew... i need a cold shower every time he speaks



he sure is purty


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Isn't he about seven?  Dirty citygirl!





(eta: and is that littlest one a boy?  thought he/she was a girl )

oh i think you know the one i mean 

and he certainly is miss porter.. think there's gunna be a few of us girlies swooning on sat'dy.. aswell as a few of the boys aswell, no doubt


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

My friend has snogged one of those disco dancers that were on this show on saturday.  And I tried to get onstage with them once in some fucking dive of a nightclub in Newcastle while dressed as a naughty policewoman


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

Also.  Having watched this for the first time on saturday, I'm not so sure Britain's got all that much talent.


----------



## El Jefe (May 26, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Also.  Having watched this for the first time on saturday, I'm not so sure Britain's got all that much talent.



Sunday...


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2009)

i think the "talent" bit has to be most of those auditions meself... flipping hilarious


----------



## AverageJoe (May 26, 2009)

I got in on Diversity at 20/1 and now after these stories about Flawless I reckon I could be in with a serious shout. 

I reckons the following...

Flawless get outed in a paper. The negative press means they get disqualified and the little girl who lost out to them comes in. The people who were going to vote for Flawless move onto Diversity. Majority of voters in these type of things tend to be female, thus relegating Susan Boyle to second and Diversity first as they have a lot of good looking kids in the act of all ages to swing the vote. Plus Simon will gently engineer the voting as he does by making slightly positive or negative comments about the acts to sway opinion.

We havent had a dance group win yet, and with their mixed ages and ethinc backgrounds, they are the perfect success story to play in front of the Queen and paint everyone in the UK in a good light. BGT wins, Simon wins twice (a successful rags to riches story for Diversity *and* putting one over on Piers to show he knows his shizzle), we win cos we get a proper 'you can do it if you set your mind to it' story and feel good factor, and Diversity get a nice career.



I may be wrong though...


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Sunday...



whatevs.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

That 17 year old with the noisy gran might be, as they said, a bit of a dark 'orse.

But otherwise, Diversity. In fact, I think they should open the London Olympics representing East London, Flawless north and a couple more from the south and east. Then, from the mid 60s,  each would take a decade of London music and interpret it in their street stylie in a dance off at the opening ceremony. Init.


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

Diversity had nothing on the crews out of America's Top Dance Crew on MTV.  Really.  They're ropey as fuck next to them.  THey really need to tighten up.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

Are the Americans amatuers though?


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

yeah - they're amazing....


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

Oh well,  banjacksed that idea . . .


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

oooh. 

"Banjacksed"

that's new.


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2009)

I'm waiting for the young Welsh kid with the singing voice of a mermaid. 

He's fucking freakish!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2009)

They DJ bloke was on gmtv this morning. Had the sound down, but he looked comedy.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

I'm having a re-up about my plan for the Olympics. It doesn't matter if they're not as good as American crews because they all come from one city - not from a 300 million population. Anyway, it'll still be better than pretty much anywhere else, and the humour will be good.

Seb, you out there?


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Diversity had nothing on the crews out of America's Top Dance Crew on MTV.  Really.  They're ropey as fuck next to them.  THey really need to tighten up.



Hardly surprising as its relatively new here and the scene isn't as big.

Its like criticising the US for not being as good at football as Brazil.


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

They're still ropey.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

But maybe they wouldn't be with £50,000 of taxpayers money behind them and 3 months full time to sort it !


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

I like your style!  Very positive.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

PieEye said:


> They're still ropey.



Based on their first or second or both performances?

I thought that their first performance was amazing.

Their second performance less so but then it wasn't a routine they'd been practising for months but a brand new one.

Plus that live show stage layout is shit for both them and flawless. Those staircases use up valuable space.


----------



## Pieface (May 26, 2009)

I've only seen the programme once - on sunday.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

I also thought Diversity won the mash up easily. Seems the whole thing is hugely dependent on the music.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I've only seen the programme once - on sunday.



Try this on for size then:


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2009)

And this!


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

Simon Cowell just called tonight a possible train wreck.

Does he need reminding that they are the ones that put them through in the first place.

I keep shouting at the tele.


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2009)

That was crap!


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> That was crap!


 
a erm pink train wreck!


----------



## heinous seamus (May 26, 2009)

Stavros Flatly ftw


----------



## heinous seamus (May 26, 2009)

LOL @ crazy sax guy


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

WTF


----------



## hammerntongues (May 26, 2009)

he takes a while to warm up but made me smile


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

The pink girls are what 12? Yet they were the same size as Ant and Dec.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

Well, how old do you think Ant and Dec are?


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

The brother and sister are abit creepy ......


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

This kid is rocking this song. He's brill.


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2009)

I especially liked when she wiped away the tears with her over fake tanned brown bear claw.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well, how old do you think Ant and Dec are?



40?



oddworld said:


> The brother and sister are abit creepy ......



Plus the routine was dull and unambiguous.


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2009)

Marius said:


> This kid is rocking this song. He's brill.



Hard to believe that voice comes from a 12 year old boy.

I didn't like the song though.


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I especially liked when she wiped away the tears with her over fake tanned brown bear claw.


 
I thought that, looked liked it belonged to a different person!!


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I especially liked when she wiped away the tears with her over fake tanned brown bear claw.



Ew I hadn't noticed that but you are right (rewound my Sky +). What was going on there?!!


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2009)

oddworld said:


> I thought that, looked liked it belonged to a different person!!


Was quite sinister.

The little Welsh boy is fantastic and I love him.
He is rather like a miniature Michael Ball though, in a kind of slightly womanly diva-esque way.


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

Marius said:


> Ew I hadn't noticed that but you are right (rewound my Sky +). What was going on there?!!


 
Saint Tropez - You've been tango'ed (dark)


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

Barrow boys messed up a number of moves and got some of the sync wrong. 

Someone please kill Amanda for the udder gag.


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2009)

Fuknell that welsh boy is amazing.....


----------



## blues (May 26, 2009)

I couldn't stand this pair first time around. So far, the kids are the only contenders. And who do we have left? Oh yes, kid with Dad. Are there no adults left in Britain with any talent?


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2009)

Weirdness and very dull.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

Liked the flowers. Wanted to shoot the screeching singer. It's a dirge of a song at the best of times. Plus I hate opera anyways.


----------



## mozzy (May 26, 2009)

Boooring!!! Bring back Faces of Disco - they were brill!


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2009)

Bring on the greek dancers


----------



## heinous seamus (May 26, 2009)

A lot of the acts get shitter when they try and jazz it up for the semi-finals with light shows and all that.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

I predict

1st Welsh kid
2nd Fat Greeks
3rd MD Showgroup dancers


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2009)

I think you're right M  ^


----------



## blues (May 26, 2009)

Marius said:


> I predict
> 
> 1st Welsh kid
> 2nd Fat Greeks
> 3rd MD Showgroup dancers



I don't know, after their predecessors falling at this stage before, that emotional bit and the "message" remarks from Simon, the voters may think the Welsh kid is safe so he loses out to the other 2.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 26, 2009)

has that young lady got a tache?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (May 26, 2009)

Judges will pick the Greek 2 as they already have 2 large dance bands in the final. 

Amanda botex odd lips will mention the 'message' the big group bring. 

Hardest decision ever will be mentioned twice.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

I forgot to say that I'm glad Piers Morgan is going to manage DJ Talent. 
It's like a Hollywood tale of true love.


----------



## oddworld (May 26, 2009)

Marius said:


> I forgot to say that I'm glad Piers Morgan is going to manage DJ Talent.
> It's like a Hollywood tale of true love.


 
 Where did you read/hear that?


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

Begining of the show.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

I got the correct three but under estimated the popularity of Stavros.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

Will it ever not go to a casting vote?


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2009)

If you had a drinking game where you took a drink each time Greek dad kissed his son well you'd be legless. Started to get a bit disturbed by it at the end.


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2009)

He needs to tone it down a bit cos it could go against them. I thought his sentiments tonight over egged the pudding. I like em tho


----------



## Geemonster69 (May 26, 2009)

Yet another reason why i don't watch TV anymore.


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2009)

Aw. Dec was being all fatherly to crying Shaheen at the end. 
I think my womb just twinged.
Oh dear...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> has that young lady got a tache?






My one's more noticeable than that

You want to come and speak to me about it?


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2009)

Geemonster69 said:


> Yet another reason why i don't watch TV anymore.



Because of fat Greek men kissing their sons?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2009)

Griff said:


> And this!




Would be funny to see the Queen's jaw drop wouldn't it?


----------



## Miss Potter (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My one's more noticeable than that
> 
> You want to come and speak to me about it?



yeah OK, how do I contact you - do I dial 118?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2009)

urgh caught five minutes of this last night.


I don't know what's worse, the sheer desperation of the contestants or Cowell, or those Besuited geordie nob-ends.

rubbish

and what was with screaming 'sax' bloke.

bizarre


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2009)

What annoys me is that if little Natalie had been on any other show apart from the first one, she would be through to the finals now.


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

moomoo said:


> What annoys me is that if little Natalie had been on any other show apart from the first one, she would be through to the finals now.


 
Nah she would have lost last night as her performance wasn't as good as her audition performance. Welsh kid would have blown her away and peeps obviously really like the Stavros pair.

The night before she might have won though as the audience might have given her the benefit of the doubt due to her cuteness.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 27, 2009)

hmmm.....seems flawless have been professional and making money for quite a while.....

http://bookmedirect.com/FlawlessEnt/

should they be in it?


----------



## citygirl (May 27, 2009)

Doesn't seem fair, does it?... especially if they end up winning over someone else who's not had the same opportunities....


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2009)

That Amanda Holden is thicker than pig shit mixed with cement.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 27, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> That Amanda Holden is thicker than pig shit mixed with cement.



Ah!  So that is what Botox is.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 27, 2009)

citygirl said:


> Doesn't seem fair, does it?... especially if they end up winning over someone else who's not had the same opportunities....



I reckon they'll lose votes based on this latest info so doubt they'd win anyway


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

That fat drag queens been doing it for 20+ years, there's no way the ventriloquist feller doesn't earn off it, etc, etc. I wonder if you're more surprised at not twigging the reality than anything else.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That fat drag queens been doing it for 20+ years, there's no way the ventriloquist feller doesn't earn off it, etc, etc. I wonder if you're more surprised at not twigging the reality than anything else.


  There was some footage shown of the ventriloquist performing at a club, albeit small crowd.

Stavros ftw!


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

DarthSydodyas said:


> There was some footage shown of the ventriloquist performing at a club, albeit small crowd.
> 
> Stavros ftw!



And DJ Talent performing at a pub.

To an audience of three people.


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

That many?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> And DJ Talent performing at a pub.
> 
> To an audience of three people.


  That was ILM trickery


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 27, 2009)

its a work of post modern genius



and he was complementary about Oxford too


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That many?



Come on now. Everyone has friends and relatives willing to suffer for them. 

Still I see your point. Even taking that into account it was a lot


----------



## citygirl (May 28, 2009)

bit of a difference between the situations though.... the drag guy made all that clear from the start.. and i doubt the ventriloquist guy has had the benefit of the titles they've got, or performing on a much bigger stage.. i can see the point of what you're saying.. but i can also see the differences in the reputations, and opportunities... just seems to be a bit more underhand than the others... that's more what i mean


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Sugarfree. Technically the best female dance group so far but I didn't like that routine at all.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

Wow, this is insane.


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2009)

why is there a woman on stage with a dog?


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

The dog is brill but the whole song bored me to tears.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

DJ TALENT LIED TO US!! Britain hasn't got talent at all!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

Whoever put the mic on this kid did a shit job.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

That kid was so cute!


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

I missed him. I came in the room to see an almost naked child wearing a tiny bit of red cloth and was slightly disturbed!

I gather it was some kind of jungle book thing from the back drop?


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> That kid was so cute!



He was in Casualty the other week.


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

The old man's headed for casualty right now I think. :/


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

moomoo said:


> He was in Casualty the other week.



I've given up watching it these days.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

zoooo said:


> The old man's headed for casualty right now I think. :/



Or more likely, prison


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

oops!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

He'll have to pay years back. Not funny.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Marius said:


> Sugarfree. Technically the best female dance group so far but I didn't like that routine at all.


God, they were terrible, just looked on youtube


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

woah, they're shit!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2009)

Britain clearly has talent, but there is none on display during this parade of shitehawks.

Spice Girls ffs


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Love that saxophone guy.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

I'm thinking 70's pan pipes multi million selling albums meets cheesey hands in the air anthems meets housewives Tesco shoppers market = safe bet, right demographic, bring on the cover of _Wind Beneath My Wings_, chiiiiing.

Plus lots of 'humble yet ambitious spreads devoted dad' schtick in women's weekly mags.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

And now the shit but heartwarming section....


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

This old bloke is great


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

This is fucked up right here.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

granddaughter chicky was much better than him but not special enough to stand on her own as an artiste, so naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

Aww, they were cute.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

Not at all a creepy choice of song


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

'faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamily entertainment', yeah, right. Means, crap.


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

Originally sung between two mice.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

What would Fritzl've sung?  Ask yourselves that.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

Potential for meltdown coming up.


----------



## DRINK? (May 28, 2009)

Out of Mowgli, saxophonist and old bloke and daughter...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

Oh god.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

Ok, no this is brilliant.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2009)

I wonder what the H&S form was like for mixing water with electric boobs.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

It's just a fat woman wiggling her boobs around. I could do that!


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

That was brilliant!
But not as good as Robert Webb.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

There are always casualties in Britain's Got Talent.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

She was like lightning!


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

Here come the Holden hate!


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Flash Nork Dance!

She was better at whirling her tassels when they were pasties, not LEDs


----------



## DRINK? (May 28, 2009)

she is good fun...talentless, save quite flexible


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

Mega flexible.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Splits are not that chuffing difficult


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Two Grand. She never have made it through the auditions without the grandfather gimmic. They're allright but not star talent.


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Splits are not that chuffing difficult


They are for the mere mortal among us!


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

*does splits*


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Cleo from the Kenny Everette show has let herself go a bit ain't she?

Still I liked her.


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Splits are not that chuffing difficult



Is chuffing the operative word?


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

It does open up a whole new world for some


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Anyone can do the splits. It just takes 2-3 years of regular stretches. 

Mind you not everyone can be arsed to do three years of stretches of course.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Ooh, look at young George and his wall-leaping ways.


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2009)

The kids were trying to vote for Julian but couldn't get through.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Julian, the Housewives Choice.

First album: _Angels, Baker St, Wind Beneath My Wings, Silent Night _


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Julian is kind of cute, isn't he?


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Julian is kind of cute, isn't he?



Very.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Told ya


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Julian, the Housewives Choice.
> 
> First album: _Angels, Baker St, Wind Beneath My Wings, Silent Night _



I would listen to that in bed.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Told ya x 100000000000000000


----------



## yardbird (May 28, 2009)

BK should be in it.
Pole dancing of course.


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Bah I wanted the Burlesque woman to get through


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Poor little Callum. Although he will get a good career anyway, he's ace!


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Poor little Callum. Although he will get a good career anyway, he's ace!



He's already got a good career!  He was in Casualty!


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2009)

Callem was a trooper. He has a showbiz career ahead of him no fear.


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Poor little Callum. Although he will get a good career anyway, he's ace!


exactly, he's going to walk off stage and have offers galore

I'm pleased the judges went with 2grand  I'm getting soppy in my old age


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Yay, my old councillor is on tomorrow's show 

Lib Dem scum.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

piss! pots! piss! pots!


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

I've had it with toothsome cute. Fuck off with the kids!


----------



## Strumpet (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Julian is kind of cute, isn't he?





moomoo said:


> Very.



ohhh yes....


----------



## Maggot (May 28, 2009)

How many bloody semi-finals are there?  Surely a competition should have 2 semi-finals.


----------



## Strumpet (May 28, 2009)

Last one tomorrow night I think.....then the BIG ONE on Saturday. MInime has a sleepover for her bday so my living room will be all popcorn, BGT and 10yr old chatty gigglers


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

I'm still totally for Diversity but I might be tempted by 2 Grand if he'd stop mentioning his dead wife every 2 bloody minutes


----------



## Strumpet (May 28, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo Swansea kid has amazing voice mun! (altho Diversity are fab :cool)


----------



## London_Calling (May 29, 2009)

It'll be Bonkers Boyle if only because she hits all the saddo demographics.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

If she doesn't quit - apparently she is not coping too well with the attention.


----------



## Strumpet (May 29, 2009)

I don't think she will win if she stays.


----------



## DRINK? (May 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> Julian is kind of cute, isn't he?



strange pointy head though....lucky that hats suit him ..he's defo got the look on stage


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 29, 2009)

I missed it last night, but I wanted MD Showdown to go into the finals, so I am sulking. In their absence, I think one of the other dance groups should win, and am torn between Diversity and Flawless. 

I can't be bothered with the singers, and Susan Boyle is nothing special, as everyone is now saying. She is simply an unattractive woman who surprised people by having a half decent voice. If she had been young and attractive, no-one would even have noticed her, because there would have been no surprise, and she may not have got through, because she is just another singer. I heard that she got all sweary when watching the show the other night, because one of her rivals was praised, and I wonder whether the accolades have gone to her head. She is going to be disappointed when she loses!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Saw Susan Boyle the other day
She did not seem to be liking the attention


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Saw Susan Boyle the other day
> She did not seem to be liking the attention


 
She shouldn't have gone on Britains Got Talent in the first place then should she the daft bat. I've no sympathy with people who want to be famous and then decide that they don't like the price of fame.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

What's with the crying?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2009)

oh christ, crying 10 year old is crying


----------



## Wookey (May 29, 2009)

How uncomfortable.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2009)

That was awful to watch.   Why on earth are they going to let her do it again?


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

moomoo said:


> That was awful to watch.   Why on earth are they going to let her do it again?



Whacking off backstage?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2009)

She only started losing it when the audience went off on one, they should stfu


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

What's the bet she'll choke again the second time?


----------



## revol68 (May 29, 2009)

I'd rather watch Britains got the Plauge.
Light entertainment is the devils scat porn.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> What's the bet she'll choke again the second time?



They'll be giving her valium backstage to ensure calmness


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Whacking off backstage?


Eh?


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Whacking off backstage?





zoooo said:


> Eh?



Yeah, what are you on about?


----------



## paulhackett (May 29, 2009)

As the standard urban safeguard of boning her isn't option, Ant and Dec should have gone for the other failsafe and thrown some water on her.

Adel Weiss hasn't been that abysmal since Nicky Campbell blubbed his way through it.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

I'd laugh if she cried again.


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

They should buzz her now .


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

That end note was horrific.


----------



## Wookey (May 29, 2009)

Phew. Redemption. We nearly had another Karen Carpenter on our hands then.


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2009)

she looks very like lena zavaroni (odd comment on odd performance)


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

I can't fucking stand singing kids, they make me want to hurl stuff at the tv. Hope she doesn't get through but she's gonna get the sympathy vote isn't she.


----------



## Sadken (May 29, 2009)

"We've just heard from the producers and we...haven't got any time for you to do it again, sorry..."

L.O.L.

Youtube classic.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> I can't fucking stand singing kids, they make me want to hurl stuff at the tv. Hope she doesn't get through but she's gonna get the sympathy vote isn't she.


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...breathe.....hahahahahahahahahah!!!

What are you doing watching Britain's Got Talent??!


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> What are you doing watching Britain's Got Talent??!



The missus is back innit.

Had to sit through Eastenders too.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> The missus is back innit.


 And she made you post?


----------



## Sadken (May 29, 2009)

they surely won't commit child abuse live on tv _again_?  Not twice in twenty minutes!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...breathe.....hahahahahahahahahah!!!
> 
> What are you doing watching Britain's Got Talent??!



It's always the ones who claim they don't watch who are the biggest fans....


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

Told you, sympathy vote.

No way the judges aren't going to put her through.

Load of old bollocks. Mind you all the other acts were total fucking shite.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

knee her in the face


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Mr madz just made me watch that boy doing soprano opera singing, badly.It was just scary so I'm hiding upstairs now


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

you make me sick you freak holly


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> knee her in the face



Drop kick her off the fucking stage. And her mum.

Crying little ratbag. Hope she fucks right up in the final.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2009)

That was the worst show of the lot. 

What utter, utter crap.


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> you make me sick you freak holly



Nice, quick and judicious use of the edit function there, Geri.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Nice, quick and judicious use of the edit function there, Geri.



Hahahaha, that was butchers posting. I didn't see what he said.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> Hahahaha, that was butchers posting. I didn't see what he said.


 He probably just added the holly. Spy's shit stirring


----------



## N_igma (May 29, 2009)

Phew thought I was the only one who wants harm on that little spoilt brat. 

Seriously though, opera freak wasn't perfect but spoilt brat was crap, all over the show, but they're hardly gonna tell her to fuck off are they? Should be over 18's that competition.


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> Spy's shit stirring



How?


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Should be over 18's that competition.



Over 16, imo.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> How?


 I don't even remember posting that. Sorry. As you were.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

There's nothing worse on BGT than anything there ever was in Opportunity Knocks or New faces. Get a grip, people.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 29, 2009)

after the bullshit from tonight and last night im not gonna watch the final....


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> Get a grip, people.



Why?

I don't like being made to cringe uncomfortably, and that horrible, spoilt little girl with an average voice made me do just that. 

The crying, snivelling and pleading were sickening and her mother needs a good baseball batting.


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't like being made to cringe uncomfortably, and that horrible, spoilt little girl with an average voice made me do just that.
> 
> The crying, snivelling and pleading were sickening and her mother needs a good baseball batting.


 Don't fucking watch it then  Put some earplugs in, read a book, go jogging.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2009)

Just saw some brat on the news crying and stamping 

Kill her in the face with a toad!

Why do poeple watch this shite?

(cant wait for big brother)


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2009)

rrrr how sweet that mum stroking little girls face almost made me cry..  

_Was on telly when we had dinner couldn't eat quick enough_


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2009)

Oh ffs she's only ten. 

I was more sickened by the judges realizing crying little girls get people to vote and going ooh you brave brave girl when had it been an adult they'd have torn her to shreds. Not even Simon is that dumb to do that to a ten yr old girl.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Oh ffs she's only ten.



Yes, but they've had children that young on before who haven't cried and stamped their feet when they don't get their own way.

Clearly very over indulgent parents.


----------



## Strumpet (May 29, 2009)

Addy said:


> Why do poeple watch this shite?
> (cant wait for big brother)


----------



## flash (May 29, 2009)

Just saw this on the news. Spread for breakdowns in the final you had have to put at 1.5 - 2.5, and probably buy at 2.5 as Boyle and the 10 year old look certs and someonelse is bound to go. Also Boyle looks way too short at 10/11 to win outright.


----------



## Maggot (May 29, 2009)

Gromit said:


> She shouldn't have gone on Britains Got Talent in the first place then should she the daft bat. I've no sympathy with people who want to be famous and then decide that they don't like the price of fame.


TBF she has got more press attention than any other contestant - including previous winners, it was hardly to be expected.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

Susan Boyle needs to keep her temper under control:


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> There's nothing worse on BGT than anything there ever was in Opportunity Knocks or New faces. Get a grip, people.


except OK wasn't a mawkish melodramatic sugarfest horror show.

I despise this kind of TV so when i turn over to see some confused kid crying and looking completely confused with Amanda Holden playing her part (is the only kind way I can put it) while the audience are cheering and the music is still playing I surmise that either a) i've switched over to Zone Horror, or b) Britain's Lost The Plot.

Even I'm too cynical to say that was stage managed. But that was one of the most disturbing things i've ever watched. Simon Cowell should be made to drink her tears until he pukes blood.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 29, 2009)

Friday belongs to Aidan Davis, and it was the first time I have seen Paul Pots (sic) perform.  Amazing.

This was a really disturbing show today, for what that kid went through and the fucked up result of a overly-sympathetic [voting] tv audience.   Still, that's how it worked out last year.   Hope the producers bring on Signature for Saturdays final.


----------



## bigbry (May 30, 2009)

Is anyone gonna call the NSPCC to save that little girl from a load of grief and heartache tomorrow night, or have I gotta do it myself.  

What I watched tonight WAS child cruelty !


----------



## blues (May 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yes, but they've had children that young on before who haven't cried and stamped their feet when they don't get their own way.
> 
> Clearly very over indulgent parents.



Or a parent with ambition for their daughter which over-rides the child's best interests. I thought Holly should have been "let go" for her own good. I'm not particularly rooting for her re the stamping feet and bewailing when she was told there wasn't time for her to have a second chance, but despite a 10yo being a (possibly)spoilt and manipulative brat, her mother could and IMO should have taken her offstage and out of the competition. 

If she was overwhelmed at this level, how in hell will she cope with the final and potentially the Royal Variey show, let alone everything surrounding it. The only justice would be for her to get through and utterly lose it in front of the queen - but even I can't wish that on a kid who's probably being "encouraged" all the way, plus someone else would have to lose out in the final for that to happen.

I'm for the saxophonist being the longer-term "star" so rooting for him, but cynically expect the "now" factor to decide the winner. Diversity could fill both spots IMO, so hopefully the voting will be immune from sympathy factor tomorrow. I doubt it though.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2009)

I don't think the pity vote for the kid will carry over into tomorrow. It never usually does in the finals of shows like this.

Or the pity vote for Susan Boyle, especially with the bad press she's been getting for being a shouty sweary old bint. The general public will go back to their normal default setting of hating weirdos.

One of the most talented acts will probably win.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

blues said:


> Or a parent with ambition for their daughter which over-rides the child's best interests. I thought Holly should have been "let go" for her own good. *I'm not particularly rooting for her re the stamping feet and bewailing when she was told there wasn't time for her to have a second chance, *but despite a 10yo being a (possibly)spoilt and manipulative brat, her mother could and IMO should have taken her offstage and out of the competition.
> 
> If she was overwhelmed at this level, how in hell will she cope with the final and potentially the Royal Variey show, let alone everything surrounding it. The only justice would be for her to get through and utterly lose it in front of the queen - but even I can't wish that on a kid who's probably being "encouraged" all the way, plus someone else would have to lose out in the final for that to happen.
> 
> I'm for the saxophonist being the longer-term "star" so rooting for him, but cynically expect the "now" factor to decide the winner. Diversity could fill both spots IMO, so hopefully the voting will be immune from sympathy factor tomorrow. I doubt it though.



Ooh I missed this! So she _didn't _get a second chance then?

Oh the drama!

Any chance to laugh at a 10 yo, IMO.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Or the pity vote for Susan Boyle, especially with the bad press she's been getting for being a shouty sweary old bint.



Did anyone click on my link?


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Ooh I missed this! So she _didn't _get a second chance then?
> 
> Oh the drama!
> 
> Any chance to laugh at a 10 yo, IMO.



I'm afraid she did. Simon said we'll make time after the producer said there was none. 

Cynical me suspects the director was whispering no time to Ant and Dec whilst at the same time whispering say we'll make time to Simon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

I'm sure that will appear on youtube in due course


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Did anyone click on my link?


Yes.


----------



## honto (May 30, 2009)

Everytime they say Paul Potts will be appearing I mis-hear it as Pol Pot. It's very confusing.


----------



## Sadken (May 30, 2009)

honto said:


> Everytime they say Paul Potts will be appearing I mis-hear it as Pol Pot. It's very confusing.



Me too.  I shit myself.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Me too.  I shit myself.


now _that's _ talent.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

I'm tempted to watch the re-run but I'm not sure I could contain the outrage


----------



## Jonti (May 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Susan Boyle needs to keep her temper under control:


Perhaps, but I can't see that link is evidence for it


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 30, 2009)

on YouTube.


----------



## Jonti (May 30, 2009)

utter bloody fury


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

What a sorry state the business of show is in if this is what passes for entertainment: a completely unprepared child who has a fairly ok voice (all things relative, all kids have that kind of cherubic vocal, it's not unique) and a mother desperate for her daughter to be someone she isn't. The producers should never ever have allowed her to perform in that environment and she should never ever have been allowed to continue. The audience for buying into the whole thing is sickening and just shows how pathetic they are. We are watching a little girl 'perform' in an environment she can't cope with egged on by the insecure who can't bear the thought of admitting the truth of the situation and that bloody Holden woman is the worst of the lot. 

Still didn't see her stamp her feet and scweeam and scweam until she was sick so I have no idea if she's a genuine stage brat. If not then you have to feel sorry for her being compelled into a situation she shouldn't be in. But then that's what these shows are about. Not talent. Hopefully we'll see a backlash and a return to proper entertainment (or at least that which ITV can muster).

Ghastly.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> What a sorry state the business of show is in if this is what passes for entertainment: a completely unprepared child who has a fairly ok voice (all things relative, all kids have that kind of cherubic vocal, it's not unique) and a mother desperate for her daughter to be someone she isn't. The producers should never ever have allowed her to perform in that environment and she should never ever have been allowed to continue. The audience for buying into the whole thing is sickening and just shows how pathetic they are. We are watching a little girl 'perform' in an environment she can't cope with egged on by the insecure who can't bear the thought of admitting the truth of the situation and that bloody Holden woman is the worst of the lot.
> 
> Still didn't see her stamp her feet and scweeam and scweam until she was sick so I have no idea if she's a genuine stage brat. If not then you have to feel sorry for her being compelled into a situation she shouldn't be in. But then that's what these shows are about. Not talent. Hopefully we'll see a backlash and a return to proper entertainment (or at least that which ITV can muster).
> 
> Ghastly.


Lena Zavaroni died of anorexia allegedly triggered by the stress of child fame. Nothing new.

Whats her face from E.T was taking hard drugs before she was in double figures. Yeah, it's pathetic. Don't watch it.

I take it all of you who are enraged at the exploitation of a possibly unbalanced and definitely vulnerable child are going to pen a pithy missive to the producers stating your disgust and requesting that the show have an age limit?

And yes, I might be looking for a fight


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

I don't. ET is a terrible film. Though she did learn to start fires not long after, that was fun


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> and a return to proper entertainment.


 
Such as?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2009)

ferret down trousers man, the stocks, executions.

freak shows...oh...wait


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Exactly. Round and round and round it goes.....


----------



## Greenfish (May 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Me too.  I shit myself.



put that on your talent show.


----------



## Greenfish (May 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> General reply: Because they set her up as this weeks nutter then pulled the rug - that's all. It's not a complicated tick and getting all huffy about this happening on a show essentially about putting mentally ill people on public display is a little crass in itself.



that made me laugh butch.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 30, 2009)

Did Hollie Steel original audition with her brother?


----------



## blues (May 30, 2009)

No, her brother was auditioning, so either Hollie or her mother put her in for an audition too so she didn't feel left out.  @ mother.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

what has Amanda Holden done to her face? It just doesn't move


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2009)

Nice dress though. (Apart from the weird silver bits).


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

I like Flawless, but I wasn't keen on that routine.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Is it on now?


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> what has Amanda Holden done to her face? It just doesn't move


Botox apparently


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

That kid has an amazing voice.


----------



## yardbird (May 30, 2009)

I hate all people who can play instruments or sing in tune.
Grrrr




I can't


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2009)

Shaheeeeeeeeen to win. Thankyouplease.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

Flawless were a tad generic tonight I thought. Shaheen was great. Aidan leaves me cold. I don't like it when he sings along to the songs, it looks weird


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Aidan is lovely, Simon is right though - it wasn't as good as last night.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Oh, urban what have you turned me into


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2009)

Vote for the eagle!


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

All that girl needs is a saw and a violin bow


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2009)

Bloody cheating rat


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2009)

Will the Boyle finally be lanced this evening?


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Will the Boyle finally be lanced this evening?


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

I totally heart Stavros Flatley


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2009)

Hows booze and soil doing?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 30, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I totally heart Stavros Flatley



Yeah, fair play to them .  First time i've seen most of these acts as I haven't followed the show at all but they were great.


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

They were great


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Will the Boyle finally be lanced this evening?



Thats your dad in a dress that is.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Do they have to do the act they did first time or something?

Susan Boyle's shite


----------



## Relahni (May 30, 2009)

I've got a bet on someone called Stavros?

I have never watched this programme - but noticed there had been a lot of money for him.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I've got a bet on someone called Stavros?
> 
> I have never watched this programme - but noticed there had been a lot of money for him.



Stavros Flatley...them, not him. A chubby Greek bloke and his kid, very funny.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2009)

She has got a cracking voice on her. Sends shivers down your spine. Good luck to her.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> She has got a cracking voice on her. Sends shivers down your spine. Good luck to her.


 I must have been watching a different show. That was just a load of shouting with some dodgy vibrato. The sort of thing one of the aunties would do at hogmanay


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> She has got a cracking voice on her. Sends shivers down your spine. Good luck to her.



Yeah she really has got the pipes for it, I think she thoroughly deserves the win


----------



## Relahni (May 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Stavros Flatley...them, not him. A chubby Greek bloke and his kid, very funny.



good chance of winning?


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> Do they have to do the act they did first time or something?
> 
> Susan Boyle's shite



She'll make a lot of money that lady.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

purplex said:


> She'll make a lot of money that lady.


 In the short term she may well do


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2009)

She's a younger, more presentable version of Elaine Paige.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Relahni said:


> good chance of winning?



I dunno - they are very popular, but Susan Boyle has the whole of Scotland voting for her.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> She's a younger, more presentable version of Elaine Paige.


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> She's a younger, more presentable version of Elaine Paige.



Guffawed


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh here's Diversity, lovely boys...


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Ooooh look, a bit of talent


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Brilliant! I enjoyed that much more than Flawless.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

Brilliant, Diversity have been my favourite from the start


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

Clever choreography that


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 30, 2009)

Whoah! that robot bit at the beginning was fucking quality!


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2009)

Is it on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

Apparently Diversity started up after they'd seen Flawless in competition


----------



## May Kasahara (May 30, 2009)

oh look, it's kenny g

holden looks like she's wearing a mask of her own face.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2009)

has hollie had a breakdown yet?


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2009)

Boyle in the bag!


----------



## blues (May 30, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> oh look, it's kenny g
> 
> holden looks like she's wearing a mask of her own face.



No, this one's gorgeous.

Diversity, Stavros or Julian for me. Not one of the singers (altho I do like Shaheen and Shaun). Can't see people voting for Julian in their droves tho, just not mainstream enough.


----------



## D'wards (May 30, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Boyle in the bag!


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

who gets your (virtual) vote then?

diversity for me, clearly put a lot of work into that.


----------



## SmellyBridge (May 30, 2009)

purplex said:


> who gets your (virtual) vote then?
> 
> diversity for me, clearly put a lot of work into that.



ditto


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2009)

Flawless for me


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

Diversity for me as well, not just because they're lovely Essex boys. Their routine had heart and soul, it was just superb


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2009)

SmellyBridge said:


> ditto



And another with Stavos Flatley a close 2nd. 

Su-Bo is really not that great a singer.  She just gets the ooh gosh she's not a looker vote.  Not saying she hasn't got a good voice but it's not great.  The whole thing fucks me off tbh


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

We've voted for Diversity. 

I hate Susan Boyle.  She scares me.


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2009)

moomoo said:


> We've voted for Diversity.
> 
> I hate Susan Boyle.  She scares me.



I think tbh she comes across as a bit mentally unstable and I really feel like she's being exploited much more than any of the kids


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I think tbh she comes across as a bit mentally unstable and I really feel like she's being exploited much more than any of the kids



Yes, definitely.  I really don't like it when she does her sexy wiggle.  I wish someone would tell her not to.


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2009)

moomoo said:


> We've voted for Diversity.
> 
> I hate Susan Boyle.  She scares me.



She knows where you live and she's coming to get you. Woooooo!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 30, 2009)

stavros and flatley of course--i is Irish and he is Cypriot!!!!!!


----------



## Sadken (May 30, 2009)

Diversity!


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2009)

Swansea boy mun!! 

Altho love the Stavros Flatleys and Diversity too!


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

blues said:


> Diversity, Stavros or Julian for me. Not one of the singers (altho I do like Shaheen and Shaun). Can't see people voting for Julian in their droves tho, just not mainstream enough.



That pretty much sums up my view as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

I've voted on a TV show for the first time in my life.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> Botox apparently


And about 6 inches thick with make-up!
She's really pretty and I really don't know why she has to do that to her skin, she looked like shit tonight.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Stobart Stopper said:


> And about 6 inches thick with make-up!
> She's really pretty and I really don't know why she has to do that to her skin, she looked like shit tonight.


 I doubt she does her own make up


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2009)

We voted for Stavros Flatley, they are brilliant.


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2009)

Julian is sexaayyyy


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2009)

he's a bit too Kenny G for me


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've voted on a TV show *for the first time in my life.*



chinny reckon minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

purplex said:


> chinny reckon minnie





in English please?


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2009)

Jimmy Hill Jimmy Hill


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (May 30, 2009)

I voted for Shaheen and for my Greek brothers.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

Oh christ, she's in the top 3.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2009)

Julian Smith?


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (May 30, 2009)

Oh well. 

Go Susan.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Ooooooh!


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2009)

missfran says: Come on, Diversity!


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Go Susan.




Yes.  Just go Susan.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (May 30, 2009)

She's gone.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2009)

missfran does this: \o/


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

yes yes yes yes :d:d:d


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

That was entirely the correct result


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

YES! Britain has Diversity!


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> That was entirely the correct result



Indeed. 

I wish Julian had come second instead of Susan though.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Susan looked genuinely pleased that they had won, I thought.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 30, 2009)

Fair play they were fucking top bollocks


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2009)

Blimey the Susan Boyle fundies are gonna be issusing fatwas


----------



## citygirl (May 30, 2009)

Absolutely!!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2009)

I'm sure that little guy with the hair was with ZooNation.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Susan looked genuinely pleased that they had won, I thought.


 How could you tell?


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

*Nick Griffin explodes with HATERAGE*


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2009)

Heh good ^ 



Smoky said:


> Fair play they were fucking top bollocks


This


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> How could you tell?



I think it was the first time she cracked a smile all night. I think she was relieved not to have won.


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

http://www.paddypower.com/bet?actio..._type_id=8401&ev_oc_grp_ids=108922&bir_index=


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2009)

The right result. All Susan Boyle wanted was to become a proffesional singer. She'll achieve that now and make a mint in the US. 

Diversity wanted and needed to win and their routine was tight tonight. Worthy winners. Great routines. 

I liked Julian but liked Diversity more.


----------



## Detroit City (May 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> The right result. All Susan Boyle wanted was to become a proffesional singer. She'll achieve that now and make a mint in the US.
> 
> Diversity wanted and needed to win and their routine was tight tonight. Worthy winners. Great routines.
> 
> I liked Julian but liked Diversity more.



i say it was rigged


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> i say it was rigged



Dont worry, in the Hollywood version of her life Susan will win by a mile!


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2009)

Poor Shaheen.


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Poor Shaheen.



The young welsh lad?

Good performance of a song no one knew. A mistake. Should have gone for something recognisable.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2009)

Yes him.
I thought that song was quite well known? Maybe not.
The one he did in the semi final, some song from a film, I thought that was a bit of a mistake for known-ness.


----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)




----------



## purplex (May 30, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Yes him.
> I thought that song was quite well known? Maybe not.
> The one he did in the semi final, some song from a film, I thought that was a bit of a mistake for known-ness.



Yes very well known here.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE DIVERSITY! I'm so glad they won. And I'm glad for Susan that she didn't win, I agree that she looked relieved.

I loved Divsity's routine, especially the bit with the buzzers, that made me squeal with joy


----------



## Cid (May 31, 2009)

I usually pour scorn on this kind of thing, but diversity were fucking amazing.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 31, 2009)

Cringed the way Cowell commented on Aidan's performance and pussy-footed over Hollie.   The kid puts together a neat dance routine in a short space of time and performs on his 4th practice.   Still, he's a boatload better than George Sampson.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2009)

I watched Britain's Got Talent in the early hours of the morning (!) because I was out for the evening, and it was on. 

Anyway, I didn't get why Cowell was so harsh to Aidan, when his act was much, much better than others? Was it that he, Cowell, was worried that Aidan would win, and wanted to turn the public against him?   It seemed odd, and the child was, understandably, upset.  Maybe Cowell believes that children should not be allowed to perform, and this is his way of proving it - making them all cry!


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Maybe Cowell believes that children should not be allowed to perform, and this is his way of proving it - making them all cry!



That wouldn't explain why he gave Hollie a second chance though, and he specifically said he thinks children should be in the show.

I couldn't understand it myself either - it seemed a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> That wouldn't explain why he gave Hollie a second chance though, and he specifically said he thinks children should be in the show.
> 
> I couldn't understand it myself either - it seemed a bit unnecessary.


I know. Bewildering.

But he seemed a bit defensive about that earlier on, and AntAndDec emphasised that there would be NO second chances for anyone.

Perhaps I am wrong, and he was trying to do the opposite, and show that children can take the pressure and the criticism, because he thought that Aidan would not get upset?

Who knows, he is a wanker.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2009)

Someone on Radio 4 said this morning that most of the press reports about Susan Boyle had failed to mention that she has learning difficulties, and that this is why she is unemployed. First time I had heard that.  Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2009)

My husband knew this, Guinevere. He works with a successful musical theatre group with learning disabilities and they've known quite early on and were going to invite her down to perform. I didn't know till this morning via Radio 4 and The Observer although he thought I did.


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone on Radio 4 said this morning that most of the press reports about Susan Boyle had failed to mention that she has learning difficulties, and that this is why she is unemployed. First time I had heard that.  Anyone else heard this?



Yeah, I heard that she sustained some minor brain damage at birth.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I watched Britain's Got Talent in the early hours of the morning (!) because I was out for the evening, and it was on.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't get why Cowell was so harsh to Aidan



He is honest if he thinks they can take the criticism. I think he misjudged how tough the kid was.

He was right though. It wasn't as good as his semi-final performance. I don't think he should have even attempted a new routine with the time he had and could have been forgiven for doing the same routine again.

Since George Sampson did the same routine three times in a row though.
This year (maybe as a result of George) the show (through the judges) demands less repetition and that acts step it up a notch each time with something bigger and better than before. Often not possible if you brought your A game to the auditions.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed, a few times during the semi finals, that the criticisms were that people hadn't improved since the audition. Although that would make some sense, if they had been working for several weeks with professionals and whatever, as in Pop Idol and the X Factor and, presumably, between the original auditions and the semis, because there was several weeks. But there was, at most, a few days and, in some cases, a few hours, between the semis and the finals, and it is incredible that anyone was able to perform a different routine, really!

It's a strange programme, and I have not watched at all in previous years, but it does seem that the first two winners were both singers, and that they both just sang the same song each time?


----------



## madzone (May 31, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone on Radio 4 said this morning that most of the press reports about Susan Boyle had failed to mention that she has learning difficulties, and that this is why she is unemployed. First time I had heard that. Anyone else heard this?


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> My husband knew this, Guinevere. He works with a successful musical theatre group with learning disabilities and they've known quite early on and were going to invite her down to perform. I didn't know till this morning via Radio 4 and The Observer although he thought I did.


 I feel mean now


----------



## Paul Russell (May 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Dont worry, in the Hollywood version of her life Susan will win by a mile!



Played by Julie T Wallace


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone on Radio 4 said this morning that most of the press reports about Susan Boyle had failed to mention that she has learning difficulties, and that this is why she is unemployed. First time I had heard that.  Anyone else heard this?



Well, they got 19 million tuning in for it last night.

Carefully managed television or genuine talent show?


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2009)

Cid said:


> I usually pour scorn on this kind of thing, but diversity were fucking amazing.



Must admit I'm the same.  I've never bothered with big brother/dancing/dancing on ice etc.  With this one, there's a pretty compelling build up, as it narrows down from hopefuls, losers and loons, through to the genuinely talented.  Plus, the format itself works, with the mixture of judges and votes (however much i hate the corporate ownership of the whole process).  They manage to avoid playing it out for hours as well - 1 quick performance, judges comments, 10 minutes voting, result.  
However much emotional manipulation there is, in the end its ordinary people doing stuff they are good at. 

.. and yes, the dancers were amazing.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Well, they got 19 million tuning in for it last night.
> 
> Carefully managed television or genuine talent show?



What does that have to do with Susan Boyle having learning difficulties?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 31, 2009)

missfran said:


> I LOVE DIVERSITY! I'm so glad they won. And I'm glad for Susan that she didn't win, I agree that she looked relieved.



I'm glad they won too. Wish I'd put a bet on as they were 14 to 1! Saw in the papers today though that Susan is set to make 6 to 8 million this year on album sales.


----------



## pigtails (May 31, 2009)

missfran said:


> I LOVE DIVERSITY! I'm so glad they won. And I'm glad for Susan that she didn't win, I agree that she looked relieved.
> 
> I loved Divsity's routine, especially the bit with the buzzers, that made me squeal with joy



Ditto!
This is pretty much what I clicked on this thread to write!!


----------



## purplex (May 31, 2009)

The little lad with the glasses and the cute little fro was made of win


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2009)

purplex said:


> The little lad with the glasses and the cute little fro was made of win



Made of spin.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Made of spin.



Wow, you've blown my mind with your cynical take on Britain's Got Talent. Well done.


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2009)

purplex said:


> The little lad with the glasses and the cute little fro was made of win



I thought it was a girl


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Made of spin.


----------



## ymu (May 31, 2009)

Nah. All boys.

Nice to see teenage lads getting the public vote.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> I thought it was a girl



so did i 

but after re-watching their audition... it does appear they're all boys.. and that somersaulting little one is called perry i think


----------



## madzone (May 31, 2009)

missfran said:


> Wow, you've blown my mind with your cynical take on Britain's Got Talent. Well done.


 Wasn't it a comment on his gymnastics?


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2009)

Aw, he was a boy but was quite the elegant dancer in bits of the routine.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 1, 2009)

seems its all taken its toll on susan

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8076413.stm

hope she feels better soon


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2009)

Gutted, I was going to put a tenner on Diversity on Saturday but forgot.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 1, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> I got in on Diversity at 20/1 and now after these stories about Flawless I reckon I could be in with a serious shout.
> 
> I reckons the following...
> 
> ...



*is smug*


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2009)

We ended up watching it because our house-guest insisted, and I was going to put it on for my daughter anyway - at least she has something she can talk about at school now. I'm glad I did watch it, because Diversity were outstanding. They actually were flawless.  

I was surprised that the saxophonist was in the top 3. His choice of tune was terrible - it's one of the easiest songs to play on the sax, and he just came across like a tube station busker. Shaheen should have been in the top 3, and Stavros Flatley, who were adorable. 



PacificOcean said:


> Well, they got 19 million tuning in for it last night.
> 
> Carefully managed television or genuine talent show?



A talent show _is_ carefully managed television.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2009)

citygirl said:


> seems its all taken its toll on susan
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8076413.stm
> 
> hope she feels better soon


I hope the programme makers look after her properly; they ow her big time.  Because of her, this show went global.  But she's a vulnerable woman, who was put through the ringer, and the outcome wasn't unpredictable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2009)

scifisam said:


> because Diversity were outstanding. *They actually were flawless.*


 

No, they are Diversity.  Flawless are Flawless


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, they are Diversity.  Flawless are Flawless



You missed my joke.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You missed my joke.


 

oh, sorry 

























Yes, I see it now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope the programme makers look after her properly; they ow her big time.  Because of her, this show went global.  But she's a vulnerable woman, who was put through the ringer, and the outcome wasn't unpredictable.



Spot on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope the programme makers look after her properly; they ow her big time. Because of her, this show went global. But she's a vulnerable woman, who was put through the ringer, and the outcome wasn't unpredictable.


 

Was it because of her though of because Demi Moore commented on her?

I wonder if this would have been so blown up if she hadn't mentioned her on Twitter?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was it because of her though of because Demi Moore commented on her?
> 
> I wonder if this would have been so blown up if she hadn't mentioned her on Twitter?


Who knows?  Would Demi have commented on a YouTube clip of any of the other acts?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Who knows? Would Demi have commented on a YouTube clip of any of the other acts?


 

I think she mentioned Shaheen, but I can't be sure.  I've not really read any reports on anything as I was only interested in Diversity 

Apparently she thought Diversity were fantastic after watching the final and made no mention of Susan.  How fickle


----------



## purplex (Jun 3, 2009)

Diversity 24.9%, 
Susan 20.2%, 
Julian 16.4%
Stavros Flatley 16.3%


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

I just watched this for maybe the first time. The regurgitating guy was on and everyone loved him. 
However I remember seeing him on prime time TV all the time in the 80s, I thought this programme was for unknowns?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just watched this for maybe the first time. The regurgitating guy was on and everyone loved him.
> However I remember seeing him on prime time TV all the time in the 80s, I thought this programme was for unknowns?


  Fairly certain Diversity were doing some commercial work before BGT.   Surely they weren't unknowns.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2010)

Diversity?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Diversity?


Last years lot.

In any event, bringing back entries from previous year(s) is dangerously similar...  last year he did a solo, but this year the drummer kid brings on his parents only having to go solo again.

The lady exposing and wobling her titties around whilst playing with fire (...) was apparently an ex-hardcore pr0n star.   Different exposure but another pro


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 26, 2010)

I think they are allowed on if they arent signed to a manager/label/promoter. 

The regurgatist guy has been on the circuit for about 20 years - youtube and wiki him


----------



## twister (Apr 26, 2010)

DarthSydodyas said:


> The lady exposing and wobling her titties around whilst playing with fire (...) was apparently an ex-hardcore pr0n star.   Different exposure but another pro



yeah watched her and she just had 'prostitute' written all over her. wasn't far off..


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2018)

Britain's Got No Talent.


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2018)

I am always amazed at the quick outfit change magic acts, like the Chinese couple tonight. 

How the muck do they do that?


----------

